# Good ceiling fan brands?



## DIY4EVER (Apr 10, 2007)

i have two Hunter brand fans in my home. They are about a year old now. They run very quietly, can't even hear the motor just the sound of the blades going through the air. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

Go with the Hunter. Excellent brand.
Mike


----------



## HouseHelper (Mar 20, 2007)

Hunter and Craftmade are two reliable brands. The box store brands, Harbor Breeze and Hampton Bay are OK, but stay away from any of their low priced stuff.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Monte Carlo is a good brand. I really believe you get what you pay for with CF...cheap ones will get you a motor that hums and can be hard to balance.


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

We use lots of Craftmade. They are very reasonably prices and we have never had any quality problems with them.


----------



## fierysun (Aug 2, 2007)

I haven't had any issues with Hunter or Craftsman myself. The real deal breaker is if the unit comes with a remote. I'm getting lazy now a days, and I hate putting in after market remote control units in ceiling fans.


----------

